# Clomid and Early Bleeding



## logansbride (Dec 5, 2005)

Hi. I started my first round of clomid days 3-7 of my cycle which was day 3 (Nov16th- 50 mgclomid) and ended it on Nov 20th. This afternoon which would be calendar day 22 I started lightly bleeding and by tonight I am heavily bleeding. My period is not supposed to come until a week after I take provera for af. Is this normal? I am worried because I am supposed to start provera on the 6th of December and then would start my period by the 13th. Should I be concerned with early period and should I go ahead and have my doctor call in clomid 100mg and start days 3-7 with this period?

Thanks

D


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi

Not sure I can really help so perhaps you should contact your consultant.

I thought Provera was only to "kick start" your period so if you've managed to bleed on your first cycle of clomid, why would you need to continue taking the provera 

I would have assumed that you would only need to have your dose of clomid increased if you'd not ovulated on the lower dose.

Clomid can shorten or lengthen your cycles so it seems that clomid is triggering your bleed which would usually/sadly mean you're not pg....but if you're bleeding properly now, like "full flow" period & you have to start your next cycle of clomid on cd3 then I would take it....

Perhaps you need to contact your consultant to clarify though as I'm just a little confused as to why you'd need to continue with provera to trigger a bleed when you've started your period already & you're into your next monthly cycle so could start clomid.

Take care
Natasha


----------



## gossips2 (Nov 22, 2005)

Hi Logansbride again!
Yes I agree with Minxy. I have only beeen given provera to initially start my bleed before going on to clomid. 
As Minxy said I would call your gp/consultant.
Take care.
Gossips


----------



## Cath68 (May 29, 2005)

Hi;
I'm now on my 7th course of Clomid and had to take Provera to bring on my Af before I could start my first month of Clomid. Since then I have had my AF ( but did not have to take Provera to bring it on)anytime between day 28 and 33. This month however,  it came on day 17. I saw my doctor who gave me a scan to confirm it was a 'proper AF' and then I started taking my Clomid on days - 6.

Hope this helps alittle.
Good luck.

Catherine x


----------



## Nikki_Mouse (Apr 22, 2005)

Hi D -
Hope my experience can help.  I took provera for a year to get an AF.  When I started clomid dr said to take provera IF af did not arrive by CD32.  AF did not arrive so the first two months on clomid I took provera cd32.

The third cycle I ov'd and therefore got a proper bleed CD 26 with no provera.  I then started the clomid on CD3.  I would get a lot of clomid for CD3.  Maybe the clomid triggered ov and that is why you now have af without the provera (a step in the right direction).

Hope this helps and does not just go on and on.

- Nikki


----------

